# A Solar Ammonia Absorption IceMaker



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Very cool:

http://www.homepower.com/files/solarice.pdf
(PDF file)


----------



## YoungOne (Aug 22, 2006)

I bookmarked it! Thanks, looks worth some investigation.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I think that this comes up every couple of months, along with a discussion of the old "Icy Ball", and other similar factory built and home-made units. Google Icy Ball for some interesting stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

WisJim said:


> I think that this comes up every couple of months, along with a discussion of the old "Icy Ball", and other similar factory built and home-made units. Google Icy Ball for some interesting stuff.


 I know all about Icy Balls. When my mother was a kid, they had one. She's described it to me in detail.

They use them in some other countries. I sure wish I could get hold of one.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I have posted links previously to manufacturers who make them as A/C units for shopping malls and office buildings out in the deserts.

We have also discussed previously the possibility of making one for a home A/C unit.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

I do have an Icy Ball--for some reason my son was surprised when he mentioned reading about them, and I told him there was one in the shed. He got it out and got it going. Just have the sort of bent dumb-bell looking cooling unit, not the whole chest, but that is the important part.


----------



## Oregonsparkie (Sep 3, 2003)

If anyone is interested I have a folder with details about icyballs. I havent looking in a while but I think it may even tell how to build one. If interested please PM me..


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

Someone at www.homestead.org was talking about making some to sell in OK perhaps after we had are discussion there about them.


----------

